# My 2013 Cruze Service History So Far



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Recommendation 1: Quit going to Dealer A, even for oil changes.

Recommendation 2: Oil life depends on the actual oil used. The GM dexos1 oil should be changed with no less than 40% (5 - 6K miles for my car) left on the oil life monitor. Poke around here for threads on oils. There are indeed some engine oils that can safely go all the way down to 0% on the oil life monitor.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My front swaybar endlinks have been making noise since 20K miles, have 41K on my car now. They are much louder when cold outside, so I'm choosing to ignore the problem for now. The stock ones are made of plastic, have seen some metal aftermarket ones I will probably replace with.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The stabilizer links on this car are a cheap piece of crap. Mine were rattling at 18K or thereabouts.

The plastic around the metal ball joint deforms when it's hit with an impact, and the ball joints start rattling around in there. I have no idea why they're plastic...ride quality? cost? Both?

I replaced mine with metal Moog end links for a Cobalt SS. They're fantastic. Handling is a little more crisp, and ride harshness increase was barely noticeable.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, that's more problems than my last 10 cars had total, but then I never had to take any of them to the dealer for warranty work. I'm excluding the Ford I had that experienced 51 repairs in the first 15 months of ownership.


----------



## 2013AtlantisBlue (Mar 29, 2014)

*July 2014 Update*

Hi all, I'm still reading Cruzetalk every few days, but I thought I'd take some time to post an update. My 2013 Cruze LT currently has just shy of 78,000 km (48,467 miles). I didn't end up getting the water pump replaced right away (very minor leak I was told), but I took my car in yesterday for the water pump replacement, axle recall and a torque converter seal leak. Dropped my car off at 8:30 am Friday and got it back at 11 am Saturday. Pretty fast, I think! All seems good, no leaks are apparent and the transmission seems to be shifting smoother (new fluid?).

I might need an alignment as the car seems to be pulling to the right, but they didn't have anyone to do the alignment when I picked my car up today. Would the torque converter seal replacement or axle replacement require an alignment after?

Nonetheless, Dealer B, the good one, will do an alignment for free on Monday.

I'm attaching a copy of the work order if it's of interest to anyone.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The axle work may need an alignment.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes it's new fluid but make sure the fill plug is not damaged. I'm going back in Monday for a new fill plug. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

When I had my 2011 Cruze ECO for about 23,000 miles never had the problems 2013 AtlantisBlue had, although my Turbo and Engine were replaced / rebuilt. I did however, in anticipation of the weak plastic end links, and looking for sharper steering response, order these from Amazon: Raybestos 545-1861 Professional Grade Suspension Stabilizer Bar Link


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> When I had my 2011 Cruze ECO for about 23,000 miles never had the problems 2013 AtlantisBlue had, although my Turbo and Engine were replaced / rebuilt. I did however, in anticipation of the weak plastic end links, and looking for sharper steering response, order these from Amazon: Raybestos 545-1861 Professional Grade Suspension Stabilizer Bar Link


off topic but how are these links compared to oem?


----------



## 2013AtlantisBlue (Mar 29, 2014)

A few pics to add. First, before changing the torque converter seal. I'm not sure if it's fluid or just dirt from the road as the transmission did have a visible sweat after driving (the first picture kind of shows it). I did not see the actual source of the leak.

BEFORE















And after repairs, all seems good after taking it out for a bit on the highway.

AFTER


----------

